# Bar top ball park



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a potential bar top job coming in and was curious if there was a per/ft ball park anyone uses? I will assume the following, Oak, veneered, with a 2k finish.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about a pourable finsh.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Unfotunately, i don't have a good place to get that done. On something small maybe but…


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Are you doing any kind of Bar Edge on this top.(Arm roll edge or something like that?)...... width & length? The reason I ask about the length is if it will be over 10 ft you'll have to end seam your veneer or see if you can special order.


----------

